# New From Texas



## LewisFamily

Hello,

Looking at getting into goats for the first time. Mainly looking at milk production. However, doubling as pets would be great! Buuuttt......as all new people I am :thinking: and need help! LOL


----------



## ksalvagno

:welcome:


----------



## goatgirl132

Welcome from Texas too!!


----------



## NigerianGirl

Welcome from Arkansas!! I have Nigerian dwarf dairy goats!


----------



## LewisFamily

Awesome. What part of Texas? Maybe you could give us some region specific tips! We are in East Texas.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Welcome from Southeast Texas!


----------



## Torgo

Welcome from central TX!


----------



## serenityfarmnm

Welcome!!! We are real close to the Texas border in NM!!

This site, www.fiascofarm.com & www.goat-link.com Are 3 very good sites for info.

Great Reads:
http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/the-farmyard/the-dairy/dairy-goat/

http://www.endofthelinefarm.com/goatcarebasics.htm


----------



## Texas.girl

:welcome: From The Texas Hill Country

My advice is learn and prepare BEFORE getting goats. I did not have that luxury. A Boer doe just showed up one day and then ranchers learned my doe needed a friend and started giving me abandoned kids. By the end of 2012 I had 2 does and 4 boys, 3 of whom were turned into wethers. Before our first enclosure was built I had 3 goats living in my vegetable garden. After my buck got friendly with the does, I had to seperate him from everyone else as he was harrasing the girls. So once again I have a goat in my vegetable garden as I have nowhere else to put him. I am now trying to find him a new home. Believe me, it is so much easier to already have everything built first.


----------



## goatgirl132

Im from the Texas hill county too!
I didn't know we had so many people around here were on here!


----------



## animalfamily

Hi Lewis Family, welcome to The Goat Spot. I guess by now you're figuring out there are_ plenty _of fellow Texans here! 
I am not from Texas but close: Missouri
We just sold a "pet" goat the other day. He was just like having a puppy dog. He would follow you anywhere, come when you called him, let you pick him up and carry him [he actually would prefer it if we did that all the time], rub his face on your neck, cuddle, and so on. Honestly, I don't think he knew he was a goat. He was adorable. I think he was to become the family pet at his new home because dad told the son: "Now we don't have to get a puppy", lol!!
I'm sure missing him, he was one of a kind!!


----------



## milkmaid

Hi cousin!!!!!!!!! Welcome!    People here are very friendly and helpful!


----------



## Skyz84

Hi from South Texas!!! 

:welcome:


----------

